

Google's response to Mocality (Kenya): We were mortified to learn... - jedc
https://plus.google.com/115264064268941645500/posts/WfALKwfmCGJ

======
Avenger42
Seems to already be posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3462129>

